# Captain Marvel: Bahn frei für den stärksten Charakter des Marvel Cinematic Universe!



## CarolaHo (23. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Bahn frei für den stärksten Charakter des Marvel Cinematic Universe!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain Marvel: Bahn frei für den stärksten Charakter des Marvel Cinematic Universe!


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. Oktober 2016)

Captain Marvel (Carol Danvers) ist auch aus dem X-Men Universe und nicht der ursprünglich männliche Captain Marvel (Mar-Vell) welcher in direkter verbindung mit dem Thanos konflikt steht. Ob das so gemacht wird um eine große Heldin zu haben?
Ich mag die Original Lore sehr (auch wenn ich die Comcis nicht lese, bzw. nachhohlen kann). Diese teilweisen Umschreibungen für das MCU sind nicht immer so gut gelungen wie z.b. bei Ultron oder Civil War. Die Civil War Origninalgeschichte umfasst mehr Charaktere, welche alle eine größere Rolle spielen als im Film. Aber Marvel kann ja auch überraschen, siehe Guardian of the Galaxy und Ant-Man. Ich bin gespannt was sie daraus machen.


----------



## Urbs11 (23. Oktober 2016)

... naja eigentlich ist Captain Marvel ja ein Kerl.


----------



## kidou1304 (23. Oktober 2016)

komisch, so habe ich bisher immer gelesen das Dr. Strange der mächtigste Char im Marvel Universum sei. Hier gehts ums MCU, ok..vlt wurde es angepasst. Jemand da genau im Bilde wie es denn nu in der original Universum is?


----------

